

Show HN: Record and compare event timings in your browser - rileyjshaw
http://tappy.pw

======
nfranchise
Thanks for this. Also, nice design on your lyric demo.. What gave you the idea
to write this?

~~~
rileyjshaw
Thanks!!

It was actually inspired by this[1] awesome demo by Fabrizio Bianchi, among
other things. There's a list of papers in the repo under REFERENCES.md[2].

[^1]: [http://codepen.io/fbrz/pen/Hgqmd/](http://codepen.io/fbrz/pen/Hgqmd/)

[^2]:
[https://github.com/rileyjshaw/tappy/blob/master/REFERENCES.m...](https://github.com/rileyjshaw/tappy/blob/master/REFERENCES.md)

